# Korean Bulgogi



## mraa (Feb 26, 2007)

I grew up in a town next to a big military base, and lots of soldiers came back with Korean wives, and they brought their Korean families, so this is one of the big ethnicities to the melting pot that was the town.  Anyway, this is one of the staple foods served in an oriental restaurant in town.

*Bulgogi

*2 lbs beef, any cut, sliced paper thin (can sub pork or chicken)
2 c sugar

Mix beef and sugar in sealable bag and let marinate in fridge for 2 hrs up to over night.

Then, slice thinly one small onion and one small bell pepper, season w/salt and pepper, and saute in oil (about 2 tbs).  Once translucent, add in the meat, and cook till well done.  Serve over steamed rice.

This is a great wok dish, but works well in large skillet, too.

Enjoy!


----------



## elcameron (Feb 26, 2007)

I LOVE bulgogi.. It is magnificent. but I think it MUST have a boatload of garlic. And a bit of soy.
I haven't thought about it in some time, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## candelbc (Feb 26, 2007)

Bulgogi is quite possibly one of my favorite Korean meals. I worked as a Korean chef for 5 years or so and always enjoyed making Bulgogi. Our recipe is similiar except for adding Soy, Toasted Sesame Oil, and a little MSG. We then marinated it for several hours and then pan fried it. Once the meat was cooked, we then took it over the fire grill for some flame kissing goodness.

Honestly, this is hard to beat!

-Brad


----------



## Dove (Feb 27, 2007)

and toasted sesame seeds and if you want more broth add beef broth also green onions.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 27, 2007)

candelbc said:
			
		

> Bulgogi is quite possibly one of my favorite Korean meals. I worked as a Korean chef for 5 years or so and always enjoyed making Bulgogi. Our recipe is similiar except for adding Soy, Toasted Sesame Oil, and a little MSG. We then marinated it for several hours and then pan fried it. Once the meat was cooked, we then took it over the fire grill for some flame kissing goodness.
> 
> Honestly, this is hard to beat!
> 
> -Brad


 
And that much sugar too? How about the thickness of the meat slices?


----------



## candelbc (Feb 27, 2007)

I like to have my steak cut very thin.. Just a matter of preference I suppose.. 

You can buy Bulgogi "Sauce" or marinade at almost any Asian food store.. Otherwise, here's what I do..

3 Tblsp - Soy Sauce
1 Tblsp - Toasted Sesame Seed Oil
1 Clove of Garlic Minced
1 Tsp   - White Sugar
1/2 Tsp - Salt
1/2 Tsp - Ground Black Pepper
1/4 Tsp - Monosodium Glutimate (MSG) - Hold back your comments
1 pound of Top Sirloin Steak

Mix all of the ingredients together (I mix it all up in a large Zip-Loc bag) and marinade for an hour or two..

I pan fry the entire bag (Liquids and all) until the steak is all cooked. Once that is complete, I move the contents of the pan to my grill or grill pan. I personally like the flame kissed goodness, so I look for a little black or char.

I will sometimes add some chopped onion and/or julianned carrots to the pan that I had cooked the meat in to cook them to taste.

I love to serve this with fresh un-cooked Pineapple and rice.. 

Some authentic versions of the same dish will also include a Pear juice to sweeten it a little more. It's all a matter of taste.. 

-Brad


----------



## Claire (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, dear. Would someone bring me some bulgogi or better yet, kal bi? Oh, gee,how about a little chap chae? I miss Korean food terribly these days. If we need Korean, I have to make it, and it is never as good as it was in the old days. 

One thing I learned the hard way is that the sugar can actually eat the meat (much like yogurt does in middle eastern cuisines). 

I made chop chae last week, but it simply isn't as good when I do it, especially this time of year when grilling the meat isn't a practical option.

P.S., I do make a great kimchee!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 3, 2007)

But IMHO the dish must be served with a fried egg on top.

Served with kimchee, there is nothing better.


----------



## Lynan (Mar 3, 2007)

Try bulgogi with venison back steak strips and sesame seeds/soy etc. Divine.


----------



## mraa (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, Claire, do you like Yaki Man Du(sp)?  I like them better than eggrolls.  And I haven't had any Chop Chae in a long while, but my mom has a friend (Korean) who makes it, and she doesn't share with me ... =(


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, I love it!  Is there a Korean cook anywhere in my area?  Nope.  I have to do it myself if I want Korean food, and I'm not that good at it.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 5, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> But IMHO the dish must be served with a fried egg on top.
> 
> Served with kimchee, there is nothing better.


 

I've never seen bulgogi served with egg on top.  

Are you thinking of _Bibimbap_ with egg and kimchi?

We eat a lot of bibimbap at home ....


----------



## funnyrock (Apr 22, 2007)

Do you know this~?
Bulgogi with kimchi is Best of best!!


----------



## Dove (Apr 22, 2007)

*I never did learn to like Kim-chi..We ate in the village of Chinhae Korea once. I would have liked to go back up to Soul for a week end but just couldn't look forward to a 21/2 hour bus trip to Pusan to catch a coal burning train with all the windows open and ride for 12 hours to go 200 miles. Keep in mind this was in 1963-64.
And I never did see a green pepper while there. (2 years)*


----------



## funnyrock (Apr 23, 2007)

Dove, are you Korean?


----------



## oppose (Apr 27, 2007)

when you say to get 1 lb sirloin steak for bulgogi do you cut it up when you put it into a ziploc bag or put it in whole? then do you make it in the oven, grill or on a pan? will i beable to pan fry it?


----------



## candelbc (Apr 27, 2007)

I cut it up and then marinade.. Then I pan fry it..

That's just me...


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> when you say to get 1 lb sirloin steak for bulgogi do you cut it up when you put it into a ziploc bag or put it in whole? then do you make it in the oven, grill or on a pan? will i beable to pan fry it?


 
Bulgogi means "fire meat," so it's traditionally grilled.  But you could sautee it too.


----------



## Mirandgl (Apr 27, 2007)

The first time I had Bulgogi it was cooked over open fire. It also tasted as if there was some rice wine or sherry. I also have had a version that was similar but stir fried in a wok but I was told it was a Korean beef barbeque.

My first experience with Kim Chi was at a Tae Kwon Do banquet. My wife earned her black belt and her Master was a coach for the U.S. Olympic team. The banquet was after a national championship to select the U.S. team. 

I was invited to sit with my wife and the many Masters who were part of the tournament. This seat of honor came with a price as all the high ranking belts informed me to remain at their table I was required to eat Kim Chi. I knew it was supposed to be hot but I was told it was not by a bunch of guys with ambiguous grins. 

Well, they must have imported a pot of Kim Chi that had been buried for centuries just waiting to put me out of action. I took a small taste. My throat felt like it was closing, I broke into a sweat and my eyes began to tear up. I scrambled for any and all the ice water that was at the place settings anywhere near me. Master Kim, my wife’s master, stopped laughing at me just long enough to tell me to eat some white rice to sooth the heat.

I have since eaten Kim Chi but none ever as disabling as my first lethal bite.


----------



## Dove (Apr 27, 2007)

*LOL..
Ffunnyrock, I am Scotch and English. My husband was in the Navy at the time and was sent to Korea in 1963-65. This was his second time there. He was with the Marines as a Corpsman (medic) during  the Korean war.
Dove*


----------



## funnyrock (May 13, 2007)

Oh! I'm sorry Dove!
I'm very thank you and your husband for helping my country..
I'm korean student who want to know what happened in Korean war!
Could you please tell me more about korean memories If you have some


----------



## Dove (May 14, 2007)

*funnyrock,
My Husband was there in 1951 where he turned 21 years old. I say he was in a North Korean foxhole..he corrects me and says "I was in my own foxhole, I dug it myself"  I do have some pictures taken then..if you are interested send me your e-mail address and I can send them to you. He never talked about the wars..he did to our sons but it was funny things. the war was kept inside him only to be relived again when he was 75 years old. I hated to see him going through that one and the Vietnam war while sleeping.
Dove
Where are you located now?
*


----------



## funnyrock (May 14, 2007)

Dove,
I'm very happy to meet you..
and I really really want to have your picture!

I now live in Souel south Korea..


----------



## Dove (May 14, 2007)

*Korea has change so much since we were there as a family in 1963.
Chinhae ..(Jinhae) just west of Pusan was a poor farming village.now I understand it is a very busy city..*


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2007)

My father was in Korea at the end of the war; my husband was there in the early 70s.  My husband really developed a taste for Korean food and introduced me to it.  I try to make bulgogi and kalbi, a chicken dish (can't think of the name of it right now), chop chae, and various kim chees and other salads and pickles, but it never tastes as good as at my favorite Korean restaurants (there are none around here) over the years.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2007)

Oh, by the way, be careful of the sugar part of the bulgogi recipes.  I learned the hard way that sugar, like yogurt as a marinade in middle eastern recipes, can turn the meat (especially since it is sliced so thin) into mush if you leave it overnight.  We have a tendency to think that if an hour or two is good, overnight will be better.  NOT SO for sugar or yogurt.


----------



## PJP (Apr 11, 2008)

Also try the spicy pork bulgogi with marinade consisting of gochujang, minced garlic, ground pear/onion (little bit of onion otherwise too hot).


----------

